# Plant recomendation



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Can you guys recommend some background plants... I want to tone down the sunset hygro (which grows like crazy) and put in some other nice background plants that dont grow like a weed. Im thinking of putting it more to the center to right by the lotus/lilly pads


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ammania gracilis?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Can you guys recommend some background plants... I want to tone down the sunset hygro (which grows like crazy) and put in some other nice background plants that dont grow like a weed. Im thinking of putting it more to the center to right by the lotus/lilly pads


I suggest Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosaefolia'. Although it is more of an accent plant.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Shift,

I have Pogostemon stellatus "Narrow" for trade with your sunset. I will be in West Bank around thanks giving.


----------

